# Newbie Question: Recommendation on where to buy a CPO P226 online



## boxxy (Jan 30, 2012)

***Sorry thread title had incorrect Sig model, now corrected***

I've look on the net and these things are hard to find... maybe its the time of year?

Anyway, any help/advice is most welcome.

A


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

boxxy said:


> I've look on the net and these things are hard to find... maybe its the time of year?
> 
> Anyway, any help/advice is most welcome.
> 
> A


Try *CDNN*, you'll have to call (800-588-9500 ) them or request a catalog


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

summitgunbroker had some a while back.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

266? 226 maybe?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you mean a P226....try Mark @ summit gunbrokers


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Summit is a good outfit.


----------



## boxxy (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah, that was a deliberate mistake


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the p266 was discontinued because the frames were made with compressed brown sugar and developed into a syrupy mess when carried on hot days, it was replaced with the p284 which was made of peperoni, the good, it was self lubricating, the bad, the smell made it impossible to conceal (just to give you deliberately bad info)


----------



## boxxy (Jan 30, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> the p266 was discontinued because the frames were made with compressed brown sugar and developed into a syrupy mess when carried on hot days, it was replaced with the p284 which was made of peperoni, the good, it was self lubricating, the bad, the smell made it impossible to conceal (just to give you deliberately bad info)


Thanks, as I live in FL the hot day thing will ruin me, also having 2 dogs the pepperoni smell might be an issue, I'll go out on a limb and try the P226.
Summit replied to me a should be getting some in this week


----------



## boxxy (Jan 30, 2012)

***UPDATE***
Found one with Summit, should be here tomorrow!


----------

